
Weber–Fechner law - caiobegotti
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weber%E2%80%93Fechner_law
======
limbicsystem
W/F is cool. But it's not the whole story. The dipper function
([https://link.springer.com/article/10.3758/APP.71.3.435](https://link.springer.com/article/10.3758/APP.71.3.435))
describes a deviation from W/F behaviour that seems to represent a direct link
between population neuronal activity and perception : basically, neurons
respond in a sigmoidal way to increasing input and hitting the steep part of
the sigmoid reduces your discrimination threshold. After a while you are past
that steep bit and back to the boring old W/F regime.

------
anonytrary
> An illustration of the Weber–Fechner law. On each side, the lower square
> contains 10 more dots than the upper one. However the perception is
> different: On the left side [10 vs 20], the difference between upper and
> lower square is clearly visible. On the right side [110 vs 120], the two
> squares look almost the same.

This is exactly what one would expect, since you are adding a smaller fraction
of the total population in the second case (i.e. 110/120 > 10/20). If you kept
the ratio equal in both cases, then the RHS would also look very different.
This would work, up until the point where the dots begin to saturate the
medium.

~~~
growt
I also think the illustration is simply wrong and doesn't describe the content
of the article at all.

------
bcaa7f3a8bbc
It's all logarithmic. The most common application of this law in the software
industry is the volume control.

~~~
YokoZar
Brightness too should be done this way.

~~~
KingMob
Brightness _is_ done this way. The gamma function of your monitor/game
compensates for your logarithmic brightness perception and allows a linear
input (e.g., 1, 2, 3,...255) to map to non-linear luminance output.

